# Alphastoff Technique Discussion - Methamphetamine from ephedrine pills (1g to 10g scale)



## brianvene1 (Apr 9, 2022)

„Alphastoff“ (translated from the original file)


----------



## brianvene1

As long i study and improve my knowledge, i chose my first systhensis as you can see, from the german Alphastoff.
My ephedrine come from this thite pills


----------



## William Dampier

Have you already been able to clean the ephedrine from the tablets?


----------



## brianvene1

William Dampier said:


> Have you already been able to clean the ephedrine from the tablets?



William DampierHello boss, no yet, just reading and preparing all chermicals
I'm still trying to understand the reaction with iodine and phosphorus, control the "cooking" time to get a quality result.
Separating ephedrine with toluene doesn't seem like a big deal.


----------



## William Dampier

Look here (click). The reaction of this type is suitable for ephedrine, but with a small difference


----------

